# an anime to relate to



## mikejp (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/onegai-teacher-episode-9-english-dubbed-online-free#English
This episode of Onegai Teacher, conveys a perfect example of the plights and sensitivities of those who suffer from depersonalization disorder through a "standstill" disorder. Watch the episode for more insight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

damn, i remember watching this anime several months ago last year, when i went on an anime binge for awhile. good show btw. but yeah, i remember this narrative and now that im going thru dp i can see how it relates...


----------

